# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายups ยี่ห้อ mgeรุ่น  pulsar esv 14+ 1400Va 980W

## Postthai6

MGE UPS SYSTEM PULSAR ESV 14+ 1400VA 980W ใช้แบตเตอรี่ 12v 7.2ah 4 ก้อน ราคาไม่รวมแบต ตัวละ 3,000 บาท ยังไม่รวมส่ง ส่งตามจิง หนักมาก(ต่อรองได้) สำรองไฟได้ ครึ่ง ช.ม โดยประมาณ ถ้าโหลดไม่เยอะครับ  รับรองทนแน่นอน เป็นเครื่องเปลี่ยนรุ่นใหม่ทั้งบริษัท คับ 085-5431663  ธ.กรุงไทย 981-4-27017-2 อนุสรณ์  มีแบตขายต่างหาก
[/ATTACH]

----------

